# What happened to the Forums last week?



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2008)

Tried to access for 3 days or so and it would not load. Went on a short Vacation and it appears things are back in order. Had to get me "Breaking News" fix after not being on the site for over a week.
Just wondering what was going on so I couldn't get to the site.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2008)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/what-heck-goin-13254.html


----------

